# Aquatic tree



## TheFisherOfCichlids1

I saw an aquatic tree in someone's tanks and wondered the names of any aquatic tree and maybe where they are sold


----------



## DJRansome

The only thing I have seen like that is driftwood with moss trained to grow on the "branches". Could that have been it?


----------



## b3w4r3

I remember seeing Julian Sprung's 10 gallon reef tank with a small mangrove tree growing out of it. Is this what you saw or was it a tree actually growing below the water line?


----------



## tharsis

There are no aquatic trees that I know of, most of what you see in people tanks are DIY. You can use manzanita branches or stumps to get the look you want. You can also use a dead bonsai tree...makes for a really awesome realistic underwater tree with moss or anubias attached.










You can usually find some ratty looking bonsai's at home depot/lowes


----------



## Mschn99

tharsis said:


> There are no aquatic trees that I know of, most of what you see in people tanks are DIY. You can use manzanita branches or stumps to get the look you want. You can also use a dead bonsai tree...makes for a really awesome realistic underwater tree with moss or anubias attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can usually find some ratty looking bonsai's at home depot/lowes


i have never played with DIY wood......all the wood i have came with free tanks i got. First of all, i love the looks of the bonsai, but is it naturally buoyant or can it go right in a tank after its dead?

and then same question applies for the manzanita since i have a ton available locally....


----------



## tharsis

I can't say for certain that the bonsai is naturally bouyant or not...I seem to remember from previous discussions that it does naturally sink though. Worst comes to worst you can just screw it to a piece of plexiglass and cover it with the substrate to hold it down until it becomes waterlogged.

Manzanita is great if you have alot locally. I know it naturally sinks and looks really great in tanks. You should collect it and sell it online haha, planted tank hobbyists pay through the nose for this stuff.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1

I don't know what it was then it could have been a bonsai tree with stuff growing off of it 
I saw it on a picture of the topic rate the tank above you and everyone had a picture of their tank but I believe someone else asked the same thing if it was an aquatic tree


----------



## tharsis

Are you talking about this one?










That is either a stump, or multiple pieces joined together. Java moss and java fern are attached to the limbs to give the look of foliage.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1

That's the picture right there, thanks for making that clear and
How long does it take to grow the java moss and java fern like that on the wood? Plus will cichlids nibble on it? I would think they would cause mine eat everything


----------



## DJRansome

A planting like this requires constant maintenance so you would have to be serious about your plants and not looking for something that would take care of itself. You just attach the moss/fern so they are already grown. Then a couple months for them to start looking natural. Meanwhile weekly removal of extra java moss elsewhere in the tank because it escapes.


----------



## tharsis

yeah java moss is a bit of a pain, it tends to get everywhere and it also looks kinda scraggly...but you could try it will different mosses.

Fissidens fontanus looks really nice but it is little slower growing










Christmas moss is more attractive as well because it has a more interesting shape










other mosses are weeping and tawian moss. Lots of options but it takes awhile to get them nice and bushy.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1

Thanks for the ideas I will look in to each


----------



## enshacra

Guys that aquatic tree was my tank


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle

Which one, the ones right above these 3 posts?


----------



## enshacra

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Which one, the ones right above these 3 posts?


Yes! i was researching lake tanganyika online n fell upon this thread heheh...


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle

Awesome, i've been wanting to do one forever, but never pull the trigger on it. What kind of wood did you use.


----------

